# watsup guys im new and can you guys help me out....



## JstyleZ (Sep 16, 2004)

watsup guys im new here and can you guys help me....can you guys help me hook up my 2005 altima 2.5 S....not too expensive.....some sites would be nice....thanks alot guys


----------

